# My Invertebrates



## gecko-mad (Mar 15, 2010)

Just thought i'd post some pics of my Invertebrates.

1. Lychas ??? 1 cm
2. Urodacus Manicatus (Black Rock Scorpion) 4.5 cm
3. Urodacus Manicatus (Black Rock Scorpion) 5 cm
4. Scolopendra Laeta Laeta (Some awesome centipede) 6 cm
5. Scolopendra Laeta Laeta (Some awesome centipede) "


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 15, 2010)

awsome got any more


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 15, 2010)

wow those centipedes look mean haha
I'm thinking about getting a millipede of the green scorpion 
What do you keep your centipedes in?


----------



## JrFear (Mar 15, 2010)

ekkk i hate centipedes after just watching the show on them on animal planet! i like the scorps tho!


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 15, 2010)

geckos_are_great said:


> awsome got any more



Just my Spiny leaf insects (Extatosoma Tiaratum Tiaratum) but I've got 2 gravid Rainforest scorpions (Liocheles Species) on their way.

1. Adult Male Extatosoma Tiaratum Tiaratum (Spiny leaf insect) 10 cm
2. Adult Female with 3rd instar nymph Extatosoma Tiaratum Tiaratum (Spiny leaf insect) 15 cm and 5 cm
3. Adult Female Extatosoma Tiaratum Tiaratum (Spiny leaf insect) 14 cm


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 15, 2010)

Jannico said:


> wow those centipedes look mean haha
> I'm thinking about getting a millipede of the green scorpion
> What do you keep your centipedes in?



Yeah, I'll be getting one or 2 giant rainforest millipedes once greg has them in stock again, and set-up a community tank with some mcdonnels panda snails and maybe a few pie-dish beetles.

I just have them in small tubs, they don't need anything specky.


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 15, 2010)

what do you feed the scorpions?


----------



## chickensnake (Mar 16, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> what do you feed the scorpions?


 
Scorpions eat crickets


----------



## emerald_taipan (Mar 19, 2010)

Dont you like spiders?


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 19, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> what do you feed the scorpions?


crickets and roaches , my flinders scorps like roaches .


----------



## Snakelove (Mar 19, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> crickets and roaches , my flinders scorps like roaches .


hmm interesting. i didnt know they ate crickets. lol


----------



## potato matter (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice Laeta, they are one of my favs. I was lucky, one of mine had eggs, she ate them though


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 21, 2010)

potato matter said:


> Very nice Laeta, they are one of my favs. I was lucky, one of mine had eggs, she ate them though



That sucks, if i can find another few i'll see if i can breed em, i highly doubt it though.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 21, 2010)

emerald_taipan said:


> Dont you like spiders?



Love em, i want a goliath, but the parents don't want something like that in the house.


----------

